# Cracked paw



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Willow one of her paws is badly cracked. I'm using bag balm at night but can this get infected? Should I buy mushers secret? Is there something better? Does this need to be seen by a vet?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is the crack raw?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It doesn't look too bad from this angle. Can she walk on it or is she limping?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's quite a difficult thing to heal.. I would keep it clean by bathing it in salty cooled boiled water twice a day. Dry it well. I've heard some vets recommending lead only walks until it begins to heal over. Don't know much else other than keeping the surrounding area well moisturised to prevent further cracking. If it looks clean and it's not sore or hot or swollen I would keep an eye and if worried give the vet a call. Get that coconut oil out


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It is not swollen or red or anything. It just seems so deep. She isn't limping it fussing with it. I just want to stop it from getting worse. Thanks Ruth. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It is not swollen or red or anything. It just seems so deep. She isn't limping it fussing with it. I just want to stop it from getting worse. Thanks Ruth.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No probs!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She needs some bootees!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

How does something like this happen? Is there anything particular (cold weather, salty roads, etc) or is it just wear and tear for unknown reasons?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> How does something like this happen? Is there anything particular (cold weather, salty roads, etc) or is it just wear and tear for unknown reasons?


i didn't happen in the summer and never happened to Jake. His get dry in the winter but never cracked. It must be getting wet and the cold. I am not really sure.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Salt and cold can do it. But also hot sidewalks too. Bag balm is good for this too...so you are on the right track

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Poor wee lamb, it looks nasty but thank goodness it's not bothering her. Joking aside, it wouldn't hurt to try some kind of protective footwear whilst you are treating it, to protect it from any further damage and to stop anything getting into it, it does look quite deep. I'm not sure how tolerant she would be with something like that, but I guess you won't know til you try...I'm sure my boys wouldn't like it much though!  Hope it heals without getting any worse.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

What about something like these? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Walk...UTF8&qid=1388772424&sr=1-1&keywords=dog+shoes
Here's the description: 
Product Description
Trixie walker care protective boots is made of hard-wearing neoprene, with artificial leather back and sole. Supports rapid healing of paw injury. Reduces the risk of infection with velcro. Contents 2 pieces of boots. Medium size. Black colour.

Or these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pawz-Medium...8/dp/B001J1Y9VA/ref=pd_bxgy_petsupplies_img_y This is what it says about them: 
Product Description
PAWZ is the world's only disposable and reusable, waterproof dog boot. Protects from snow melt, lawn chemicals, liquids, soil or sand. Made of natural rubber, PAWZ are 100% biodegradable. PAWZ are designed to go on easily and fit securely without zippers or straps. Fashionable yet durable, PAWZ offers serious paw protection. PAWZ is the most natural-feeling boot your dog can wear because without padding your dog can feel the ground, providing a needed sense of security. Like a sock, PAWZ moves with your dog allowing full paw motion and maximum comfort. Imagine never losing another expensive boot again. PAWZ come 1 in a package and each boot may be worn many times. How To Measure: Measure your dog's paws for the proper size. Put the paw on a piece of paper on the floor and trace around it. Measure the widest part of the tracing from one side to the other. Tiny - Teacup Poodle, Teacup Yorkie & Others with paws less than 7/8" wide. XX Small - Chihuahua, Dachshund, Toy Poodle, Yorkshire Terrier, Papillon. For paws 1/2" to 1" wide. X Small - Chihuahua, Italian Greyhound, Pug, Shih Tzu, Mini Pinscher. For paws 1" to 1 1/2" wide. Small - Border Terrier, Boston Terrier, Brussels Griffon, Fox Terrier, Shiba. For paws 1 1/2" to 2" wide. Medium - American Eskimo, beagle, Cocker Spaniel, Dachshund, Lhasa Apso, Tibetan Terrier, Vizsla. For paws 2" to 3" wide. Large - Bulldog, Doberman Pinscher, German Shepherd, Husky, Labrador Retriever, Rottweiler. For paws 3" to 4" wide. Extra Large - Great Dane, Great Pyrenees, Bull Mastiff, Newfoundland, Old English Sheepdog, Giant Schnauzer. For paws 4" wide and up.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> What about something like these? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Walk...UTF8&qid=1388772424&sr=1-1&keywords=dog+shoes
> Here's the description:
> Product Description
> Trixie walker care protective boots is made of hard-wearing neoprene, with artificial leather back and sole. Supports rapid healing of paw injury. Reduces the risk of infection with velcro. Contents 2 pieces of boots. Medium size. Black colour.
> ...


We tried the second ones. The top is too tight. Even as they get bigger the opening is the same. The first one looks good

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

It might be good to protect it when she goes out for walks?


----------

